# New Gym In My Garage



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

Decided to set up a little gym at home, I have just started a new job and havent got much time to be going to the gym waiting around to get my workout done then trying to get back through the rush hour traffic.

So decided to empty out all my detaling gear and put my own little gym in there.

So far i got the floor tiles laid. I ordered some bits

165kg set (still waiting on the 2.5's and 1.25's)









Olympic curling bar









And here is the garage as it is at the moment going to do so more work to it over the weekend.










All i am waiting on is this been told its coming Tuesday
http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf380-total-smiths-system.php

For a while this should have every thing i need maybe some more weight plates later on and a tricep bar


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking good mate, did you get the flooring from Amazon? Looks like the same stuff ive got :thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice :thumb:

Are those Sportline plates, if so, where did you get them?


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> Looking good mate, did you get the flooring from Amazon? Looks like the same stuff ive got :thumb:


Yeah its the stuff from amazon not bad for the price


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

Car Key said:


> Nice :thumb:
> 
> Are those Sportline plates, if so, where did you get them?


No mate there are Bodymax Olympic Cast Iron Weight Plates i was going to go for the more expensive rubber ones but to be honest its pretty much only going to be me using them so i will be careful with them.


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

Nearly finished now just got to put the bench together and a little tidy up then ready to rock and roll.

Some pics










Put a little tv up and stereo


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

If you are thinking about a Tread Mill I will be putting mine on here on the For Sale section in the Newyear so dont go buying new and waisting money


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I have the exact same workout bench, its superb still havent managed to break it 

Where does the car go now ?


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> I have the exact same workout bench, its superb still havent managed to break it
> 
> Where does the car go now ?


Garage was never really good for the car bit narrow couldn't open the doors just park in front of it now


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

Shinyvec said:


> If you are thinking about a Tread Mill I will be putting mine on here on the For Sale section in the Newyear so dont go buying new and waisting money


Think I am going to buy a cross trainer to go in there as well not into cardio myself just weights


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

All looking good, but a little close space wise. Of course I would save this but I'd never lose my garage for anything including a gym.


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

PaulN said:


> All looking good, but a little close space wise. Of course I would save this but I'd never lose my garage for anything including a gym.


Plenty of room still in there I live in a flat top floor so it's not good for any thing else. Like storage 4 flights of stairs to carry things up and down. Enough room to work out in


----------

